# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  scoliose operatie

## astridnieuwenhof

Hallo Ik ben Astrid, en zou graag in contact komen met mensen die ook een scoliose operatie hebben gehad, en nu nog steeds rugpijn hebben na de ingreep.

----------

